# Yu-supersonic



## imalko (Apr 22, 2009)

* FOREWORD*
The promising plane that never flew - that is in short the story of this aircraft. Known as YU-supersonic or NA (in translation Novi avion=new aircraft) this project was started in mid 1980s and intended to make former Yugoslavia capable to produce its own high tech air superiority fighter jets. If materialized this would made Yugoslavia completely self-sufficient in manufacturing all types of military equipment and modern conventional weapon systems. Series production of 150 examples for Yugoslav AF was planned and export to other interested countries was also expected. Due to the desintegration of Yugoslavia this never happened and project was canceled. At the time of cancellation the project was at an advanced stage with many components for building a prototype already completed. Maiden flight of the first prototype was planned for 1992.

I thought it would be interesting to share story of this aircraft with you guys, so here’s the translated (and edited) version of some materials I’ve found on NA project. These were originally posted on another forum in PDF format in Serbian language and under title *"Yugoslav combat supersonic aircraft - extract from development program, Basic data, January 1983"*.

For more info and few pictures you can check out also Wikipedia page. Text is in Serbian language I’m afraid, but you can use automatic translation to English. Though this feature has its limitations I hope it will be useful enough. 
Here’s the link: Google Translate 


*MULTIROLE COMBAT SUPERSONIC AIRCRAFT "NA"*
An indigenous Yugoslav design proposed in mid 1980’s, "NA" was envisioned as a 4th generation multirole supersonic combat jet aircraft intended for air support, defense of national airspace and reconnaissance, capable to operate in all weather conditions and at night.

High performance of “NA“ were to be ensured with aerodinamic delta-canard configuration, automatic deflection of wing’s leading and trailing edges and fly-by-wire flight controls. Special care was taken to achieving high performance in transonic flight. High maximum speed was expected to be achieved despite the fixed geometry air intake.

Aircraft structure was to be build with modern materials and composit materials for certain structural elements were also considered. Tricicle type landing gear was planned for operative use from concrete strips, with main landing gear retracting into the wing and nose wheel retracting rearwards into the fuselage beneath air intake.

Aircraft was to be equipped with low-bypass turbofan jet engine of the latest generation, providing about 95kN trust with afterburner. Air intake, located beneath the fuselage was to be of fixed geometry type ensuring good work of the engine at all flight regimes. (Note: When project "NA" was originally commenced the first solution was to locate air intake below the fuselage, which was inspired with F-16 and Lavi projects. Later during development process, when French Dassault joined the project providing technical support this was changed and air intakes were relocated, which, coupled with changes in the wings etc, gave the "NA" appearance of the one engined Raffale as seen on the picture in the attachment below). 

Cockpit was anatomically adapted to the pilot providing excellent visibility in all directions. Instrument panel was incorporated with integrated displays (head-up and head-down). Ejector seat was type "zero-zero".

The "NA" was intended to be capable of carrying wide variety of ordnance - cannons, bombs, rockets (guided with modern attack-navigational system), auxiliary drop tanks, additional equipment and devices. Standard armament consisted of two-barrel cannon with 300 grenades and two IC rockets on wingtips. Maximum weapons load was 5000kg carried on five hard points beneath wings and fuselage.

Attack-navigational system includes multifunctional radar capable of operating in air-to-air and air-to-ground modes and with laser targeting system enables low level penetration. Advanced cockpit displays are incorporated and great care was taken to ensure secure communications, protection from electronic interference and jamming.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Apr 28, 2009)

Ah, hope that this plane will fly one day, or at least some type derived from this project. That would be cool. 

Hvala za link.


----------



## Butters (Apr 28, 2009)

Why would you want to pay the higher taxes that the development of such an aircraft would necessarily entail?

It's plain to see that any number of available aircraft could fulfill whatever role that one would. And for a lot less money. 

JL


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2009)

Almost look like a JAS 39 Gripen without the canard wings....





Wait....just noticed that it has them too!  Looks like it's rather small as well, almost tiny!


----------



## tomo pauk (Apr 28, 2009)

...perhaps more like an single engined Rafale.


----------



## imalko (Apr 28, 2009)

tomo pauk said:


> ...perhaps more like an single engined Rafale.



My thought exactly... I does look almost like Raffale with one engine. Just look at the shape of the air intakes on the picture bellow. But wings are more similar to the Gripen....

As for Butters comment, I think its quite clear that its far beyond capability of our poor and needy country to design and manufacture such advanced type of aircraft. (Not to mention that airplane industry of todays Serbia holds only one small part of capacity of airplane industry of former Yugoslavia). This aircraft was possible only in a country that no longer exists... Miloš probably spoke from sentimental point of view about something what could have been.

I would be happy if our airplane industry could manage (in cooperation with some foreign partners) to modernize our Supergaleb and Orao airplanes. Rumanian modernization of MiG-21 being a good example.

I believe that our G-4 Supergaleb still has a lot of potential as advanced trainer and light strike aircraft if modernized.


----------



## tomo pauk (Apr 29, 2009)

How many G-4 and Orao planes exist today in Serbia?

Methinks that a modernised G-4 is the plane that Serbia will produce, if it produce anything. With COTS engine, Brimstone/Hellfire/AT-9, 30mm, Litening pod, R-77/IRIS-T/AIM-9X missiles it would be an useful plane. And the cost would remain low.


----------



## imalko (Apr 29, 2009)

tomo pauk said:


> How many G-4 and Orao planes exist today in Serbia?



According to the Official website of Serbian Armed Forces there are 25 Supergaleb G-4 and 33 Orao aircrafts currently flying in our Air Force. One Supergaleb was upgraded to the G-4M standard for evaluation.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2009)

Is there any MiG-21's Serbia?


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Apr 29, 2009)

Serbian Air Force and Air Defense - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here is the wikipedia link about Serbian Air Force and its current status and equipment.

Orao and Super Galeb G-4 are the planes that the Serbian air force should try to upgrade for those are good airplanes. MIG-29s are being overhauled, but MIG-21s I don't know, they really could use an upgrade. I would choose an Israeli upgrade model known as MIG-21 2000.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah, have heard about the MiG-21 2000. Seem to a decent upgrade as well.
MiG-21 2000 Fighter Ground Attack - Air Force Technology


----------



## imalko (Sep 6, 2009)

Found some more materials on "NA" project. These scans are from "Aerosvet" Magazine. Twenty or so years old, but still interesting to read I believe...


----------

